# shark bait



## bryan25854 (Dec 14, 2012)

mullet
lady fish
sting ray
jack 
this is what i use for bait for shark and i haven't caught anything in a long time


----------



## george76904 (Mar 10, 2013)

really where do you fish and how do you bait it sharks sometimes wont bite on a wire leader
.


----------



## bryan25854 (Dec 14, 2012)

george76904 said:


> really where do you fish and how do you bait it sharks sometimes wont bite on a wire leader
> .


u got to use wire and i use very little and im in palm bay


----------



## george76904 (Mar 10, 2013)

Trust me look around it is not crucial to use a wire leader I have caught many a shark on a heavy mono leader.


----------



## bryan25854 (Dec 14, 2012)

how heavy of mono


----------



## george76904 (Mar 10, 2013)

...


----------



## george76904 (Mar 10, 2013)

You can use a 350lb mono leader BIG mono leader


----------



## bryan25854 (Dec 14, 2012)

i have 400 will that work


----------



## george76904 (Mar 10, 2013)

oh yeah


----------



## george76904 (Mar 10, 2013)

here try this link 
http://www.thebassbarn.com/forum/sh...vy-mono-leaders-and-circle-hooks-for-sharking


----------



## george76904 (Mar 10, 2013)

here's one for the leader 
http://www.tx-sharkfishing.com/shark-fishing/shark-fishing-leaders/


----------



## Northwoods (Mar 4, 2011)

That's a pretty cool setup.


----------

